# [No panic] hardened-sources not booting with allmodconfig

## Kinokoio

Hi. I still havent got the hang on configuring the kernel system, but I got this problem. Does anyone has problems when using the allmodconfig in hardened sources? The kernel does compile, and it passes 'make kselftest'. 

But at the moment of booting, the computer just freezes while loading the kernel, and fans start going at full speed. Is this config not supposed to work on thr first place, or am I doing something wrong?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Kinokoio,

Welcome to Gentoo.

allmodconfig will not work unaided.  All the modules you need to boot will be stored in /lib/modules/...  on the root filesystem.

However, you need some of them to mount the root filesystem to read   /lib/modules/... to mount root.

allmodconfig can be made to work. You must use an initrd to store at least the modules needed for booting.

The initrd is loaded by the boot loader and used by the kernel as a temporary root filesystem.

----------

## Kinokoio

I see. So thats why it never completed the loading...

Well, now I have tried using the allyesconfig. To my surprise, it didnt worked again, ending in a panic after unlocking my crypto partition. I have used gentoo several times, but I never tried to compile the kernel well. I used genkernel for the configurstion, so i lacked things like sound or suspending to ram.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Kinokoio,

What is encrypted?

If you need any user space tools to access root, you are compelled to use and initrd to hold them.

Some examples

mounting root using root=UUID=  ... needs the mount command.

root on raid ... needs mdadm so start the raid set.

root on a logical volume ... needs LVM2 to expose the logical volume(s).

There are more to do with crypto too.

You can still use genkernel to build your kernel.  The menuconfig option lets you customise the config before you build.

You may save custom configs for further use.

----------

